# Mini Panel Cab Bus Connection necessary?



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the NCE Mini Panel can run independently once it has been programmed? Another words, once I use the Pro Cab to program it, can it just be connected to the track and a 12 volt power source (and of course its input buttons) and run my macros? All the diagrams show the Mini Panel connected to the Cab Bus, but the instructions seem to imply that is for power. I am going to use the Mini Panel in my outdoor garden railroad for controlling siding automation. It may be difficult to run the Cab Bus to the siding location so I would like to program it at my work bench then install it at siding.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think so, but you might want to ask on the NCE Yahoo group.

Greg


----------

